# A few more shots of my new piraya



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

one


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

two


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

two


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

three


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

four


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

five


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE!!!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wow, great pics and great fish!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN... Im straight jealous!! I see future POTM winner!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice....i want another one...congrads


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

I love that fish. The color is bad


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm one of very few that's unimpressed with piraya but, that's DAMN GORGEOUS!


----------



## XPiranhaX (Jun 2, 2003)

nice pics how bout some full tank shots


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

those are potm quality!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

OMFG, what a beauty...








That must be one of the best p's I've ever seen: all the best of luck with it, Raptor


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those pics are way to small i cant even tell there p's








sweet


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

very beautiful beast









that is sooo awsome, just the size and look of it is menacing.

Oburi


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, Serra pygo i am a pygo man myself and i find myself drooling over some serras too. Well from the looks of it he is pretty damn healty eating well after 1 day of acclimating. Pack i haven't seen any pics of your new piraya, have you put them up? I would like to see him. My goal is to have a shoel of jumbo piraya but that is gonna take some time for min to grow. If i can lay my hands on a couple more when i save some more up.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh heres the full tank shot. I don't have one wth him in it my batteries are dead.
It's an older shot.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Alex, all i have to say is damn that's the best looking piraya i have ever seen and will ever see.... WOW... i want it


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

beautiful!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

wow that is a great fish .....














i cant wait to get one .....gongrats on the fish


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Very nice, now I want some more too!


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

That is an unbelievable piraya! Color and everything is just unbelievable. Thats about all there is to say.


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

Amazing!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

POTM canditate for sure :nod:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, very nice!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I'm one of very few that's unimpressed with piraya but, that's DAMN GORGEOUS!


 ditto.

Joe


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Pic Number Two is definately POTM Material and would be worthy of a book or magazine photo. Nice Photography. Pic Three has too much flash.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Holly sh...







...congrats...







!


----------

